# toyota corolla dashboard light



## limerickred (1 Jan 2007)

Hi all,a few days ago the backlight of the heating control in the dashboard went out even though all the other lights in the dash are working fine.Just wondering would this be just something as easy as changing a bulb or fuse.Maybe someone could explain how to do this as i'm pretty hopeless when it comes to cars,thanks.


----------



## OngarGuy (1 Jan 2007)

If it's the fuse you can do it yourself, have a read of the car manual it explains everything about fuses. Fuse box's in a 05 carolla are left hand side of engine and under the glove box (simply pops out) will need a flash light. Spare fuses are included as is gadget to remove them. 5  minute job for anyone with small car know how? You'll be ripped off in a garage (if it's a fuse that is, which it looks like).


----------



## Froggie (1 Jan 2007)

I had a similar problem when test driving a 97 corolla. I pointed it out to the dealer, he whacked the dash with his fist 3 or 4 times and hey presto the light came on. No, I didnt buy the car.............


----------



## limerickred (1 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the help lads,think i'll have a go at the replacing the fuse,cheers.


----------



## Guest125 (2 Jan 2007)

It isn't the fuse because all the dash lights are on one fuse,therefore fuse blown=all dash lights out. The bulb is either blown or loose you could try the dash thumping technique. Better still would be to bring it to someone who would be able to fix it


----------



## OngarGuy (2 Jan 2007)

Saying all dash lights are on the one fuse is false (different volts 15 amp etc). Simply have a look at the fuse for that part of the dash board to see if it is blown i.e no straight silver line through the fuse) all in the manual that comes with the car. Why pay someone when you can fix it yourself.


----------



## polo9n (2 Jan 2007)

this is mad simply a whack on the dashboard fixed the problem, my car has the same problem except all the lights on dashboard is gone, eventually the car wouldn't start. i checked the battery is good and 1/2 tank petrol left.BTW this happened on new years eve..yikkeeeeessss
thought thats to do with immobiliser and changed the car key, no joy then got friends to attempt a jump start thought it maybe the battery, still no joy...
after messing with the fuse box and still no joy, eventually i start tapping the dashboard hard, and you know wat? the lights on dash back on again..just like the movie!
car back to life and i drive safely home!


----------



## Guest125 (2 Jan 2007)

What a load of tripe!!! I think this forum is becoming a joke, ALL the dash lights in a toyota corolla are on the same fuse,it has nothing to do with VOLTS. A car voltage is 12 volts end of story,thumping dashboards does not fix vehicles........losing patience here


----------



## Froggie (3 Jan 2007)

Had a bad Xmass caff??


----------



## Guest125 (3 Jan 2007)

Working for most of it. Sorry about the meltdown guys and gals. It's definitely a blown/loose bulb. Toyota use a coloured bulb to illuminate the heater/dash. Better to pay the few bob to toyota and be finished and satisfied with the job


----------



## limerickred (8 Jan 2007)

Hi,just an update on that problem.Caff,you were right,it was just the bulb blown,three small ones actually inside the dash.Got it fixed with a local machanic,30 euro,not too bad.Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Guest125 (8 Jan 2007)

Good stuff you're welcome.€30 was a decent price. The job would take about an hour and those little bulbs are pricey.


----------



## Guest127 (8 Jan 2007)

this happened too on my corolla. only half the heater controls are lit the right hand side is in darkness. got it fixed  at the last service and it was gone again in about a month. same side again so I just decided to ignore it.


----------

